# rincer = Aclarar / Enjuagar



## StephBou

No entiendo bien la diferencia entre enjuagar y aclarar. En francés significan los dos: rincer. 

Alguién me puede explicar, con ejemplos por favor?

Muchas gracias


----------



## saintest66

_En francés significan los dos: rince_r.
Y otras cosas más; tape chacun des deux mots dans ton FAI préféré et vois dans quel contexte on l'utilise. la différence ne peut s'apprécier qu'avec une bonne pratique de la langue espagnole. "aclarar el sentido" y no "enjuagar". À moins qu'au Québec, si inventif, le mot "rincer" soit d'un usage différent.
Salutations.


----------



## Baldomera

Hola.

Enjuagar siempre se refiere a limpiar con agua, a lavar, ya sea a para quitar rastros de jabón o para quitar otras cosas. Suele ser algo muy rápido, pasarlo simplemente por debajo del grifo o del agua.

Aclarar es más un proceso algo más largo. Por ejemplo, el aclarado de la lavadora es lavar otra vez la ropa para quitarle todo el jabón. 

Aclarar creo que sólo sería correcto utilizarlo en relación a la ropa; aunque de esto no estoy muy segura porque en el lenguaje hablado se suelen utilizar casi indistintamente (espera el comentario de algún otro forero respecto a este punto).

Además, aclarar tiene también más acepciones, en el sentido de volver algo más claro. Es decir, puedes aclarar una situación que es confusa, la voz, etc.

Espero haberte ayudado algo.

Saludos


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Stephbou :

Restons avec le verbe aclarar dans le sens de rincer et pas dans celui d'éclaircir, ça vaudra mieux. 

J'emploierai aclarar pour tout ce qui est rincer quelque chose qu'on a lavé avec un produit savonneux.

Par contre pour me rincer la bouche je dirai enjuagar, ou tout simplement pour juste rincer (pour un petit lavage rapide en attendant le vrai lavage, comme on dirait "passer sous l'eau").

En gros, pour moi, c'est ça la différence. Mais attends d'autres explications. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Dentellière

Ejemplos

Antes de comenzar a jugar vamos a aclarar bien las reglas.
Por favor, aclárame eso que has dicho.

Voy a enjuagar otra vez la ropa porque tiene restos de jabón.
Es necesario enjuagar bien los platos después de lavarlos

Ya vez , para enjuagar, "es necesario que el objeto" "pase por el agua antes"


----------



## Dentellière

Ya ves (glup....)


----------



## Pinairun

Enjuagar = Laver légèrement
Enjuagarse = Se rincer la bouche, par exemple.

*Enjuagar/Aclarar* = Passer à l'eau claire, rincer

Et jamais, _enjuagar_:
Aclarar = Éclaircir une affaire, une erreur, un problème 
Aclararse = S'éclaircir la gorge, les yeux, par exemple, 
Aclararse = Le ciel, après l'orage
Aclarar = Rendre moins confuse quelque chose.
Aclarar = Rendre moins foncé la couleur.
Aclarar = Éclaircir une fôret


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Dentellière,

Stephbou demandait la différence entre aclarar et enjuagar dans le sens de rincer. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nanon

Réponse tardive suite à une recherche parallèle... si ça peut aider pour plus tard !

Je ne sais pas s'il y a une valeur particulière de _rincer_ au Québec. En revanche, ce qui a été dit ci-dessus sur _aclarar / enjuagar_ est surtout valable pour l'Espagne. L'usage de _enjuagar, enjuague_ est plus systématique dans l'espagnol d'Amérique quelle que soit l'intensité du rinçage (pour les cheveux, le linge... pas seulement la bouche).

Quelques liens à l'appui...


----------



## blink05

Je confirme ce que dit Nanon. Au moins au Chili, jamais jamais jamais "aclarar" la ropa ni nada parecido.

Saludos.


----------



## Nanon

Gracias por tu confirmación, Blink.

Et cela va bien au-delà du Chili. Histoire de ne pas parler que de mon expérience personnelle, j'ai une collègue française qui a vécu au Mexique et qui s'est fait corriger par des Espagnols parce qu'elle disait "enjuague" au lieu de "aclarado" en parlant de shampooings...


----------



## swift

Hola:

No sé si he comprendido lo hasta ahora expuesto. Así que para evitar el riesgo de decir una bobería (más): Ya entendí. 

Enjuagar: Enjuagarse la cabeza llena de espuma, enjuagar una prenda llena de jabón, enjuagarse el cuerpo, enjuagar con abundante agua una gorra de colesterol, de aguacate, de aloe (sábila). Proceso opuesto a enjugar.

Aclarar: Blanquear con cloro o algún otro agente blanqueador.

Lo anterior, válido para Costa Rica y muchas partes de América. 

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## StephBou

Gracias a todos.
Je pense que je comprend mieux la différence. Il y a donc aussi plus d'un sens, dont plus imagé, de *aclarar*. Et *enjuagar*, semble être plus simple. 

Pour ce qui est de l'Espagnol de l'Amérique et de l'Espagne, j'ai des influences un peu mélangées. Asi que necesito "aclarar" este tema todavia. 
L'utilisation est correct ici?


----------



## azkar

tout à fait correcte


----------



## Nanon

Steph, je crains de n'avoir pas été assez spécifique dans ma réponse, où je ne parlais que de _rincer_ au sens propre. 

S'il s'agit de clarifier un sujet, _aclarar_ sera correct partout. Il fallait que cela fût... éclairci . De même que le point de swift sur "enjugar", verbe à ne pas confondre , mais ceci est une autre histoire.


----------



## Orphaios

Personnellement, je crois qu'en Espagne on n'utilise enjuagar(se) que pour la bouche après s'être brossé les dents. Je ne dirais jamais "me *aclaro la boca/los dientes" dans le sens de "se rincer". De même je ne dirais jamais " *enjuagar la ropa/las manos/el cabello", mais "aclarar la ropa/las manos/el cabello"...


----------



## charlotte59

Coucou tout le monde,

Je cherche à traduire: 'Sans rinçage'.

Il s'agit d'une 'notice' pour produit nettoyant. 
J'ai vu les termes 'aclarado' et 'enjuague'. Existe t-il une différence entre ces deux termes? Si oui, lequel vous semble le plus approprié?

Gracias por antemano


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- sin necesidad de aclarar

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## charlotte59

'Sin aclarado', est-ce correct?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Oui.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## TRADLADY

Bonjour à tous, 
Je reviens sur ce fil car je dois "rincer une cuve" (dans le cadre d'une laiterie). 
Puis-je selon vous utiliser "enjuagar el tanque" ? 
Merci de votre aide. 
TL


----------



## swift

TRADLADY said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je reviens sur ce fil car je dois "rincer une cuve" (dans le cadre d'une laiterie).
> Puis-je selon vous utiliser "enjuagar el tanque" ?
> Merci de votre aide.
> TL


Imagino que ya habrás lavado y enjuagado el tanque varias veces entre finales de septiembre y mediados de noviembre 😜, pero por si te sirve de ayuda todavía, “enjuagar” significa que se usa una manguera (por ejemplo) para eliminar residuos, sin hacer un lavado profundo (porque no lo amerita, quizá). El enjuague se hace cuando los residuos son (semi)líquidos o fáciles de remover, especialmente si no se pone en riesgo la inocuidad del recipiente. Si las paredes del tanque tuviesen costra, habría que lavarlo; no bastaría con enjuagarlo.


----------



## TRADLADY

swift said:


> Imagino que ya habrás lavado y enjuagado el tanque varias veces entre finales de septiembre y mediados de noviembre 😜, pero por si te sirve de ayuda todavía, “enjuagar” significa que se usa una manguera (por ejemplo) para eliminar residuos, sin hacer un lavado profundo (porque no lo amerita, quizá). El enjuague se hace cuando los residuos son (semi)líquidos o fáciles de remover, especialmente si no se pone en riesgo la inocuidad del recipiente. Si las paredes del tanque tuviesen costra, habría que lavarlo; no bastaría con enjuagarlo.



Certes certes ma cuve est depuis longtemps rincée et rendue au client. 
Mais mille mercis swift pour ton aide et ton explication très détaillée. 
Belle semaine
TL


----------

